# The only way to get male model looks the only way is for you to be lean with no recession what soever along side strong bone structure.



## reptiles (Jun 8, 2022)

Weight loss will make your face more chisseled but if you have no bone structure support underneath your soft tissues it can create a melted chiseled face look. 

Legit it would give you a fucking peanut skull even though you would have a ''quasi' ' hollow cheek look. 


Really the only way to get the modeling look is to be at 10 percent body fat have no jaw misalignment and the most important thing have more bone mass in the ramus enough so it creates a curve in your buccal fat pad region. 

Legit think most dudes here cpuld get to male model looks with 10 percent body fat bimax genio and then a custom jaw angle implant cheek bone implant and the most important think neck lift.


----------



## LightSkinNoob (Jun 8, 2022)

This is exactly my issue due to my recession I have an extremely weird look hollow cheek effect that end before the zygos cause my recessed jaw.


----------



## reptiles (Jun 8, 2022)

LightSkinNoob said:


> This is exactly my issue due to my recession I have an extremely weird look hollow cheek effect that end before the zygos cause my recessed jaw.





I dont even know what causes recession there is no way its natural seems like to much of a negative traiy for it to be natural


----------



## LightSkinNoob (Jun 8, 2022)

reptiles said:


> I dont even know what causes recession there is no way its natural seems like to much of a negative traiy for it to be natural


I’d guess it’s breathing, my two brothers both have Anteface with chins beyond there nasion, I also had this when I was younger, last time I did tho was 13/14


----------



## reptiles (Jun 8, 2022)

LightSkinNoob said:


> I’d guess it’s breathing, my two brothers both have Anteface with chins beyond there nasion, I also had this when I was younger, last time I did tho was 13/14




Bro you had a reverse puberty fuck brutal


----------



## LightSkinNoob (Jun 8, 2022)

reptiles said:


> Bro you had a reverse puberty fuck brutal


I had a more masculine jaw at 5 then I do now 🤣🤣


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jun 8, 2022)

reptiles said:


> thing have more bone mass in the ramus enough so it creates a curve in your buccal fat pad region.


Elaborate on it i have huge ramus but lowkey fat is getting lean will change my life?


----------



## reptiles (Jun 8, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Elaborate on it i have huge ramus but lowkey fat is getting lean will change my life?




Yeah


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jun 8, 2022)

reptiles said:


> Yeah


What is the science behind it ? I have huge chin so it maybe wont happen


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

reptiles said:


> Weight loss will make your face more chisseled but if you have no bone structure support underneath your soft tissues it can create a melted chiseled face look.
> 
> Legit it would give you a fucking peanut skull even though you would have a ''quasi' ' hollow cheek look.
> 
> ...


How about when I was lean? - 



Are zygomatic bones and jaw prominent enough?


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> How about when I was lean? -
> View attachment 1722528
> 
> Are zygomatic bones and jaw prominent enough?


You could most likely do runway modelling when lean if you want to, but you're a tall boy, maybe a tad too tall for modelling but maybe its within an acceptable range


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> You could most likely do runway modelling when lean if you want to, but you're a tall boy, maybe a tad too tall for modelling but maybe its within an acceptable range


Maher is around my height, I don't see it as a problem.


----------



## LMSMaxxer (Jun 8, 2022)

I'm too recessed facially to benefit from getting lean, but I'll still attempt it anyways after gymcelling.


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

@StrangerDanger , at what point the jaw and the cheekbones become too prominent for any harmony or appeal?
This guy is way too prominent in my eyes -


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> @StrangerDanger , at what point the jaw and the cheekbones become too prominent for any harmony or appeal?
> This guy is way too prominent in my eyes -
> 
> View attachment 1722560


I think his look fine


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> I think his look fine
> View attachment 1722563


Who is the ideal male beauty in your eyes?


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> Who is the ideal male beauty in your eyes?


David Gandy


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

ba


StrangerDanger said:


> David Gandy


ballou mogs him


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> Who is the ideal male beauty in your eyes?


Lima according to @StrangerDanger in pms 

@AscendingHero 

>muh tranny


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> ba
> 
> ballou mogs him


Funny joke


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> ba
> 
> ballou mogs him


Even you primitive mog them both - 




#primitivelooksforever


----------



## AscendingHero (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> Who is the ideal male beauty in your eyes?


Hernan Drago

Chris Carmack

Jeremy Meeks

Brad Pitt

Hexum

Alain Delon 

Rob lowe (in his prime)


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> Funny joke


Ballou comes close or I'd say is looksmatched if you ignore the colouring


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> Funny joke






ideal jock looks


----------



## AscendingHero (Jun 8, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> David Gandy










@ForeverRecession @volcelfatcel


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Hernan Drago
> 
> Chris Carmack
> 
> ...


Agree with all except for Drago, he looks low class ogreish


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> Ballou comes close or I'd say is looksmatched if you ignore the colouring





VicMackey said:


> View attachment 1722583
> ideal jock looks


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> Agree with all except for Drago, he looks like class ogreish


highclass prettyboys forever


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1722588
> View attachment 1722589
> View attachment 1722590


his eye colour is a shame tbh, he'd be tied w hexum if he had light blue eyes


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1722588
> View attachment 1722589
> View attachment 1722590


What about Maher? -


----------



## AscendingHero (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> Agree with all except for Drago, he looks like class ogreish


100% this is Devansh

muh ogreish


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> highclass prettyboys forever
> View attachment 1722591


Even Dom, thugmaxxed phenotypes like this are excellent -







@StrangerDanger


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1722588
> View attachment 1722589
> View attachment 1722590


opry looks so fkin good in that third pic idk why he always stares like an aspie in candids

looks like a 50s badboy businessman


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> What about Maher? -
> View attachment 1722593


?? @StrangerDanger


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> Ballou comes close or I'd say is looksmatched if you ignore the colouring


You say ballou because you think you look close to him 
(you don't)


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> 100% this is Devansh
> 
> muh ogreish
> View attachment 1722594


Low cheekbones, odd face shape. If he didn't have the colouring right, he'd completely look ogre


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> What about Maher? -
> View attachment 1722593





2000 said:


> ?? @StrangerDanger


Maher? Gigachad obviously


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> 100% this is Devansh
> 
> muh ogreish
> View attachment 1722594


already been outed 

the infamous neotenous recessed pajeet is back for more


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> Maher? Gigachad obviously
> View attachment 1722600
> View attachment 1722601
> View attachment 1722603
> ...


Do these cheekbones - 





Mog these? -


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> already been outed
> 
> the infamous neotenous recessed pajeet is back for more
> 
> ...


Muh recessed, you have a weak chin, downward grown jaw and dung undertones -


----------



## buflek (Jun 8, 2022)

yea because meeks and chico are so super forward grown


----------



## Wallenberg (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> View attachment 1722583
> ideal jock looks


Is it just the angle at which the photo was taken or is his another jaw softer and another sharper?


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> Do these cheekbones -
> View attachment 1722612
> 
> 
> ...


Idk depends on preference and the individual I guess
Drago has much more mass, are lower set and looks more heavy, makes him look more robust
O'Prys are higher set and smaller which makes him look high class but they arent very prominent usually


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> Do these cheekbones -
> View attachment 1722612
> 
> 
> ...


They mog yours which are flat


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> You say ballou because you think you look close to him
> (you don't)


I have his colouring, never claimed I look like him.


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> They mog yours which are flat


Subhuman eye area b7 undertones incoming...


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> I have his colouring, never claimed I look like him.


you do not have his coloring


----------



## yasmino7 (Jun 8, 2022)

Having the same issue, although I never been <15%. My plan is to lower bf with proper chewing so that I build mass in my masseter.


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> Muh recessed, you have a weak chin, downward grown jaw and dung undertones -
> View attachment 1722617


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> you do not have his coloring
> View attachment 1722618
> View attachment 1722619


his colouring is unironically closer to AJ harris


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> Is it just the angle at which the photo was taken or is his another jaw softer and another sharper?


lighting


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

buflek said:


> yea because meeks and chico are so super forward grown


meeks has an ultra forward grown everything besides chin with still looks ideal from the front


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> you do not have his coloring
> View attachment 1722618
> View attachment 1722619


I do you absolute b7 undertoned non-iranian looking gutter rat! -


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> I do you absolute b7 undertoned non-iranian looking gutter rat! -
> View attachment 1722632
> View attachment 1722633


Where?? that literally disproves you @VicMackey


----------



## buflek (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> meeks has an ultra forward grown everything besides chin with still looks ideal from the front


his maxilla is average and his chin is recessed


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

buflek said:


> his maxilla is average and his chin is recessed


meeks?



His midface projection is perfect


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> meeks has an ultra forward grown everything besides chin with still looks ideal from the front


Meeks has forward grown mandible and chin you downward grown gutter rat! - 




It's just his African skull that has lower mandibular body length than Caucasian skulls.
Basic anthropology which you village rat will never understand.


----------



## buflek (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> meeks?
> View attachment 1722642
> 
> His midface projection is perfect


only chin is recessed but by a lot tbh


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> Meeks has forward grown mandible and chin you downward grown gutter rat! -
> View attachment 1722639
> 
> It's just his African skull that has lower mandibular body length than Caucasian skulls.
> Basic anthropology which you village rat will never understand.


He is more forward grown than you I’m sure


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> I do you absolute b7 undertoned non-iranian looking gutter rat! -
> View attachment 1722632
> View attachment 1722633


RAT FINK ALERT!! RAT FINK ALERT!! RAT FINK ALERT!! WHY DON'T YOU GO PLEASURE YOUR UNCLE SINCE HE IS INTO ANIMALS?!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> Where?? that literally disproves you @VicMackey


I am standing in an area with lower lighting while Ballou had light focused all over his face.


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

buflek said:


> only chin is recessed but by a lot tbh


not really man, he's chin tucking. In motion it looks fine


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

buflek said:


> only chin is recessed but by a lot tbh


His chin isn't recessed, it's just that African skulls have lower mandibular body length than Caucasians which makes his chin appear recessed.


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> I am standing in an area with lower lighting while Ballou ha light focused all over his face.






this is u in full sunlight


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> I am standing in an area with lower lighting while Ballou ha light focused all over his face.


Horrible excuse because you have similar lighting he is just lighter than you 

Anyways use this


----------



## buflek (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> not really man, he's chin tucking. In motion it looks fine


i agree in some pics it looks worse than in others

i guess tongue posture, body fat and angle play a big role for him

guess his chin is just very slightly recessed or aversgr


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> View attachment 1722644
> this is u in full sunlight
> View attachment 1722645


Most brutal acne 
I wish I could give @2000 my perfect acneless skin


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> Horrible excuse because you have similar lighting he is just lighter than you
> 
> Anyways use this
> View attachment 1722646


@2000 post a shirtless pic in full sunlight too please


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> @2000 post a shirtless pic in full sunlight too please


I doubt he wants to show his elite chest genetics


----------



## buflek (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> His chin isn't recessed, it's just that African skulls have lower mandibular body length than Caucasians which makes his chin appear recessed.


well if you are recessed or just appear recessed 

not big of a difference for normies


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> View attachment 1722644
> this is u in full sunlight
> View attachment 1722645


Ballou is in artificial lighting and I am in natural lighting, makes a world's difference


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> I doubt he wants to show his elite chest genetics





volcelfatcel said:


> I doubt he wants to show his elite chest genetics


I always imagine dwarfing and pounding you guys into the ground.


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> Ballou is in artificial lighting and I am in natural lighting, makes a world's difference


how is he in artificial lighting nigga have you never heard of windows


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> Ballou is in artificial lighting and I am in natural lighting, makes a world's difference


Ok use his sunlight pic 
Ur literally brown but continue coping you will never even get close to his skin tone


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> I always imagine dwarfing and pounding you guys into the ground.


keep imagining it cuz that's all you'll ever do you weakling kleinefelters rat


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> I always imagine dwarfing and pounding you guys into the ground.


U aren’t pounding with those wide ass birthing hips motherfucker 
Even women struggle to have hips that wide


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

buflek said:


> well if you are recessed or just appear recessed
> 
> not big of a difference for normies


don't bother explaining it to him man, he is literally unable to comprehend functional vs objective reality


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> U aren’t pounding with those wide ass birthing hips motherfucker
> Even women struggle to have hips that wide


I have effortlessly broken doors with one blow you weakling jackass 17 year old abomination, I can easily make you smell your own butt before you even realise it


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> don't bother explaining it to him man, he is literally unable to comprehend functional vs objective reality


Imagine getting gaslit by aunties into thinking you look like Tom cruise, zac efron and Brandon routh


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> I have effortlessly broken doors with one blow you weakling jackass 17 year old abomination, I can easily make you smell your own butt before you even realise it


No breaking doors with those thin ass limbs, wide hips and 16 inch bideltoid with gyno son


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> Imagine getting gaslit by aunties into thinking you look like Tom cruise, zac efron and Brandon routh


this nigga unironically believes zaynbrah telling him he looks 6.75psl


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> don't bother explaining it to him man, he is literally unable to comprehend functional vs objective reality


You don't understand basic anthropology you inconsiderate idiot and you question my comprehension skills? -


2000 said:


> Meeks has forward grown mandible and chin you downward grown gutter rat! -
> View attachment 1722639
> 
> It's just his African skull that has lower mandibular body length than Caucasian skulls.
> Basic anthropology which you village rat will never understand.


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> No breaking doors with those thin ass limbs, wide hips and 16 inch bideltoid with gyno son


I have a measured bideltoid of 21 untrained you pig pleasurer.


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> You don't understand basic anthropology you inconsiderate idiot and you question my comprehension skills? -


there's a difference between not being able to comprehend something (you) and not having learned something yet (me)

you are such a fucking moron man you need to start eating meat cuz malnutrition is messing w your brain


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> Imagine getting gaslit by aunties into thinking you look like Tom cruise, zac efron and Brandon routh


Why would random "women" in their 20s Gaslight me you 5 IQ fool?!


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> there's a difference between not being able to comprehend something (you) and not having learned something yet (me)
> 
> you are such a fucking moron man you need to start eating meat cuz malnutrition is messing w your brain


I comprehended what @buflek told, no needed further explanation.


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> I have a measured bideltoid of 21 untrained you pig pleasurer.







Your browser is not able to display this video.





untrained 21 inch bideltoid 

looks sub 18 here

my 6'4 friend with a 20 inch bideltoid looks like this





@volcelfatcel @currylightskin @chaddyboi66 @buckchadley31


----------



## justadude (Jun 8, 2022)

Once again I find myself caging at @2000 and Vic's beef


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> Why would random "women" in their 20s Gaslight me you 5 IQ fool?!


the only validation is sexual intimacy. You can argue you're saving yourself for marriage but you havent even had your first kiss yet which means you have never received true validation irl


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> View attachment 1722648
> 
> 
> untrained 21 inch bideltoid
> ...


Unlike you, who judges with your disgusting eyes - 





I had gone to an actual tailor who measured my bideltoid


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

justadude said:


> Once again I find myself caging at @2000 and Vic's beef


The man is acting up cause he is unable to do anything about his impotency.
@VicMackey


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> Unlike you, who judges with your disgusting eyes -
> View attachment 1722659
> 
> 
> I had gone to an actual tailor who measured my bideltoid


bro if you had a tailor you wouldn't be wearing clothes that fit like these


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> bro if you had a tailor you wouldn't be wearing clothes that fit like these



5 IQ detected 

Those are readymade clothes which I had bought when I was leaner, of course they wouldn't fit perfectly after gaining weight.


----------



## Mewton (Jun 8, 2022)

You need eye area too 
Never saw a model with a shit eye area


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

Mewton said:


> You need eye area too
> Never saw a model with a shit eye area


its just colour you need to be a model, eye shape doesnt matter. Lean + striking is all you need


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> bro if you had a tailor you wouldn't be wearing clothes that fit like these



I wanna vomit at how revolting this acne is


@2000 ur never looksmaxxing ur just gonna keep arguing your european looks when u dont look even 1% euro

@Moggedbyevery1 proved this on his reddit threads


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> Why would random "women" in their 20s Gaslight me you 5 IQ fool?!


the "women" that saw a tall non dravidian for the first time @VicMackey


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> the "women" that saw a tall non dravidian for the first time @VicMackey
> View attachment 1722670


they wouldnt swipe right on @2000 on tinder btw as shown in the tinder experiment done months ago


----------



## reptiles (Jun 8, 2022)

Could people stop curry posting in this thread it gets really boring.


----------



## reptiles (Jun 8, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> Imagine getting gaslit by aunties into thinking you look like Tom cruise, zac efron and Brandon routh




No way any 1 here thinks that.


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

reptiles said:


> No way any 1 here thinks that.


What??


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> I wanna vomit at how revolting this acne is
> View attachment 1722667
> 
> @2000 ur never looksmaxxing ur just gonna keep arguing your european looks when u dont look even 1% euro
> ...


Reddit is negative IQ, so are you. 

This acne was about 2 years ago I have clearer skin now you laboratory rat!


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 8, 2022)

reptiles said:


> No way any 1 here thinks that.


bro his mother told him he had similar apperance to brandon routh
some 50 year old aunty told him he looked like zac efron


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> Reddit is negative IQ, so are you.


all you can say? when an entire section of comments just called you indian, you got rated a 4 in TRM jfl 
stop this cope right now


----------



## reptiles (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> What??




No 1 here is stupid enough to think they look like thom cruise that would be insane delusion. 

You dont look bad but your no way near thom cruise level tbqh.


----------



## reptiles (Jun 8, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> bro his mother told him he had similar apperance to brandon routh
> some 50 year old aunty told him he looked like zac efron




Bro family does that to makr you feel better ngl


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

reptiles said:


> No 1 here is stupid enough to think they look like thom cruise that would be insane delusion.
> 
> You dont look bad but your no way near thom cruise level tbqh.


I could be, I am not lean enough. Especially when Cruise had a non-prominent jaw in his 20s,

And why would I be delusional when actual forum members have told me so? -


----------



## reptiles (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> I could be, I am not lean enough. Especially when Cruise had a non-prominent jaw in his 20s,
> 
> And why would I be delusional when actual forum members have told me so? -
> View attachment 1722722
> ...




I like you bro but this is delusion man cruise has a lot better traits and i mean a lot this is being tera delusional.


----------



## reptiles (Jun 8, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> all you can say? when an entire section of comments just called you indian, you got rated a 4 in TRM jfl
> stop this cope right now




He doesnt look indian persay more middle eastern still very different from white. 

@chaddyboi66


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

reptiles said:


> I like you bro but this is delusion man cruise has a lot better traits and i mean a lot this is being tera delusional.


I have literally been compared in real life by a woman?, She just straight up told "he looks like Tom Cruise", why would I like and be delusional about it?!


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> @StrangerDanger , at what point the jaw and the cheekbones become too prominent for any harmony or appeal?
> This guy is way too prominent in my eyes -
> 
> View attachment 1722560


Maximum cope


----------



## reptiles (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> I have literally been compared in real life by a woman?, She just straight up told "he looks like Tom Cruise", why would I like and be delusional about it?!




Because thom has a hell of a lot more projection in everg part of his face thats why its delusinal it would make more sense for some 1 like @Xangsane to try and claim his face you just dont have the traits being objective here your eyes are lnt as sharp as cruises ajd its like cruise is forward grown in every dimension possible im shocked the guy is even human tbqh.


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 8, 2022)

reptiles said:


> He doesnt look indian persay more middle eastern still very different from white.
> 
> @chaddyboi66


Btw what is an iranan? You mean iranian, right? When you say someone is an iranan, do you mean they have an iranid pheno?


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 8, 2022)

reptiles said:


> Because thom has a hell of a lot more projection in everg part of his face thats why its delusinal it would make more sense for some 1 like @Xangsane to try and claim his face you just dont have the traits being objective here your eyes are lnt as sharp as cruises ajd its like cruise is forward grown in every dimension possible im shocked the guy is even human tbqh.


What would you classify @2000 as? Imo, he has some kind of north indian phenotye. Lighter than most indians but not white like pashtuns for eg.


----------



## reptiles (Jun 8, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Btw what is an iranan? You mean iranian, right? When you say someone is an iranan, do you mean they have an iranid pheno?




I just said middle eastern he doesnt look iranan probably more arab tbqh iranans look different


----------



## reptiles (Jun 8, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> What would you classify @2000 as? Imo, he has some kind of north indian phenotye. Lighter than most indians but not white like pashtuns for eg.




Bro pashtuns menas and the rest are giga far from whites genetically and physically im not even making that up they just dont have as many curry deathnic traits hence why curries wanna claim them they lack the potato jaws and the round baby face of most curries that being said he looks closest to 1 of those middle eastern phenktypes tbqh


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

reptiles said:


> Because thom has a hell of a lot more projection in everg part of his face thats why its delusinal it would make more sense for some 1 like @Xangsane to try and claim his face you just dont have the traits being objective here your eyes are lnt as sharp as cruises ajd its like cruise is forward grown in every dimension possible im shocked the guy is even human tbqh.


Muh, 
Just compare our side profiles - 







Literal similar ramus length similar chin projection, almost similar nose projection. Plus keep in mind he is fit and I am at 30 percent body fat


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 8, 2022)

reptiles said:


> I just said middle eastern he doesnt look iranan probably more arab tbqh iranans look different


But aren't iranans middle eastern? They are not that different from arabs. Btw this is an iranan right?


----------



## reptiles (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> Muh,
> Just compare our side profiles -
> View attachment 1722985
> View attachment 1722986
> ...




Look at his lateral projection his cheek bones are clearly pushing out yours isnt not to that extent. 

Also he has a longer mandible and ramus than you and he has a taller skull like trait by trait its different man


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jun 8, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> David Gandy


No wallah its me


----------



## reptiles (Jun 8, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> But aren't iranans middle eastern? They are not that different from arabs. Btw this is an iranan right?
> 
> View attachment 1722990




I thought that guy was turkish regardless mogs whites very hard ngl but that guy is a tera out lier still i could see iranans with this pheno tbqh. 

But when i meant arab i meant more isreali tbqh not the white ones the more ethnic ones the white ones can pass up to north italy since there half german in dna


----------



## Deleted member 16058 (Jun 8, 2022)

.


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> But aren't iranans middle eastern? They are not that different from arabs. Btw this is an iranan right?
> 
> View attachment 1722990


thats a turk burak ozzcivit


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 8, 2022)

reptiles said:


> I thought that guy was turkish regardless mogs whites very hard ngl but that guy is a tera out lier still i could see iranans with this pheno tbqh.
> 
> But when i meant arab i meant more isreali tbqh not the white ones the more ethnic ones the white ones can pass up to north italy since there half german in dna


There is a lot of overlap between phenos tbh. And there is some subjectivity when it comes to identifying someone's phenotype.

That turkish dude could be classified as white or north indid. I mean if he was walking around in parts of pakistan, he'd blend in.


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> thats a turk burak ozzcivit


I didn't say he was iranian. I said he had an iranid phenotype.


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

reptiles said:


> Look at his lateral projection his cheek bones are clearly pushing out yours isnt not to that extent.
> 
> Also he has a longer mandible and ramus than you and he has a taller skull like trait by trait its different man


I am at 30 percentage body fat, here is what Cruise would look like at 30 percentage body fat - 






And how is my mandible and ramus shorter??! -


----------



## reptiles (Jun 8, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> There is a lot of overlap between phenos tbh. And there is some subjectivity when it comes to identifying someone's phenotype.
> 
> That turkish dude could be classified as white or north indid. I mean if he was walking around in parts of pakistan, he'd blend in.




Pakistan is a lot better looking in some parts than india but other parts has the deathnic curry pheno the ones which look light skinned look decent the dark skinned ones look bad ngl. 

Its also there you will find pheno overlap


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> I am at 30 percentage body fat, here is what Cruise would look like at 30 percentage body fat -
> 
> View attachment 1722998
> 
> ...


You lack the facial depth he has.


----------



## reptiles (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> I am at 30 percentage body fat, here is what Cruise would look like at 30 percentage body fat -
> 
> View attachment 1722998
> 
> ...




Different cervicomental angle, different nose he also has a taller mid face much longer cranium and his maxilla is much more forward in relation to his nasion i mean the guy looks a lot better


----------



## Deleted member 16058 (Jun 8, 2022)

reptiles said:


> Pakistan is a lot better looking in some parts than india but other parts has the deathnic curry pheno the ones which look light skinned look decent the dark skinned ones look bad ngl.
> 
> Its also there you will find pheno overlap



look above i posted a pic


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Jun 8, 2022)

reptiles said:


> He doesnt look indian persay more middle eastern still very different from white.
> 
> @chaddyboi66



His pheno/colouring looks curry 











but for some reason his cyclops tier ipd makes me think he looks a little bit like a Turk-Khazar jew rat in his most light frauded pics.








allegedly unfrauded in motion


----------



## reptiles (Jun 8, 2022)

Walter said:


> @reptiles me at no less than 20% bf:
> 
> good sides bad sides
> 
> View attachment 1722995




In terms of improvement your cheek bones could use more depth your infra orbitals need to be more forward and more compacted


----------



## reptiles (Jun 8, 2022)

chaddyboi66 said:


> His pheno/colouring looks curry
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I thought sand nigger tbqh in that pic he looks curry in the other pic he posted i assumed sand nigger


----------



## Deleted member 16058 (Jun 8, 2022)

reptiles said:


> In terms of improvement your cheek bones could use more depth your infra orbitals need to be more forward and more compacted



what is depth?

infraorbitals are what makes hooded eyes?


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## reptiles (Jun 8, 2022)

Walter said:


> what is depth?
> 
> infraorbitals are what makes hooded eyes?




Hooded eyes are more connected with your supra orbitals infras are more about getting the hunter eye look you need a good infraorbital plus strong projection in your under eye region that also. Makes your eyes look more compact.


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

reptiles said:


> Different cervicomental angle, different nose he also has a taller mid face much longer cranium and his maxilla is much more forward in relation to his nasion i mean the guy looks a lot better


Cervicomental angle is decided literally by just fat around your neck. I have a forward maxilla - 







Literally where do you get all the copes? 
These are very identical side profiles


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> thats a turk burak ozzcivit


turanid bvll


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 8, 2022)

reptiles said:


> Pakistan is a lot better looking in some parts than india but other parts has the deathnic curry pheno the ones which look light skinned look decent the dark skinned ones look bad ngl.
> 
> Its also there you will find pheno overlap


I agree. In the northern parts of the country, most people have white skin and look caucasian.


----------



## reptiles (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> Cervicomental angle is decided literally by just fat around your neck. I have a forward maxilla -
> View attachment 1723028
> View attachment 1723032
> 
> ...





Bro this isnt copes you have very different levels of projection


----------



## Deleted member 16058 (Jun 8, 2022)

chaddyboi66 said:


>



fogger isn't she?

not a robust chad factory though


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

reptiles said:


> Bro this isnt copes you have very different levels of projection


Yet we have a side profile that is almost 98 percent similar - 








The only difference is that you can see his zygomatic line cause he is probably 12 percent body fat while I am 30 percentage body fat


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 8, 2022)

reptiles said:


> Bro this isnt copes you have very different levels of projection


He thinks he is a white person btw. Claimed to have O'Pry's jaw and a spanish pheno.


----------



## Deleted member 16058 (Jun 8, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> I agree. In the northern parts of the country, most people have white skin and look caucasian.



Wakhan Corridor mogs


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 8, 2022)

Another bimax + genio = 6 psl cope thread


----------



## Deleted member 16058 (Jun 8, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> He thinks he is a white person btw. Claimed to have O'Pry's jaw and a spanish pheno.








jfl these wakhi guys mog hard


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 8, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> He thinks he is a white person btw. Claimed to have O'Pry's jaw and a spanish pheno.


Never claimed to have O'pry's jaw, but I have Spanish colouring.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 8, 2022)

Lol like for God's sake most of the tiktok Chads have slight recession and you still push this shit. Then you see the actual dudes on here who get the surgeries and improve and then realize "oh shit im still not chad tier" jfl


----------



## reptiles (Jun 8, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Another bimax + genio = 6 psl cope thread





Maybe you cant read but frontal is more important its hard to get depth from the side only jaw angle implants help also hes bare minimum 10 perxent body fat.


----------



## reptiles (Jun 8, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Lol like for God's sake most of the tiktok Chads have slight recession and you still push this shit. Then you see the actual dudes on here who get the surgeries and improve and then realize "oh shit im still not chad tier" jfl





They have recession in areas that arent major compare there midface projection and skull width.


----------



## reptiles (Jun 8, 2022)

2000 said:


> Never claimed to have O'pry's jaw, but I have Spanish colouring.





Bro you claimed to have tho. Cruise jaw thats equal to saying you have an opry jaw quite literally man.


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 8, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Lol like for God's sake most of the tiktok Chads have slight recession and you still push this shit. Then you see the actual dudes on here who get the surgeries and improve and then realize "oh shit im still not chad tier" jfl


It is weird how you are pessimistic about surgeries when you have ascended past normie level. 

But you are right. There is more to being gl than just forward growth but that does not mean bimax won't make a 4/10 a 6/10.


----------



## Zenturio (Jun 8, 2022)

Trimax will ascend me so hard


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 8, 2022)

reptiles said:


> Bro you claimed to have tho. Cruise jaw thats equal to saying you have an opry jaw quite literally man.


Also, said he had good bones with lots of angularity and shit and white skin with pink undertones etc.


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 8, 2022)

reptiles said:


> Bro you claimed to have tho. Cruise jaw thats equal to saying you have an opry jaw quite literally man.


O pry's jaw is not like cruise's


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 8, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> View attachment 1722620
> View attachment 1722622


Where did you get that jacket from @VicMackey? I need something like this but for like under 100 quid.


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Where did you get that jacket from @VicMackey? I need something like this but for like under 100 quid.


Thrift store


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 8, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> Imagine getting gaslit by aunties into thinking you look like Tom cruise, zac efron and Brandon routh


Yeah. Even I have been compared to gl actors. Everyone is. It doesn't mean anything.


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 8, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Where did you get that jacket from @VicMackey? I need something like this but for like under 100 quid.


the brand is 'Tom&rose' and its a motorcycle jacket


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 8, 2022)

reptiles said:


> Bro family does that to makr you feel better ngl


Exactly. You should never take what people say to your face without taking into account context.


----------



## reptiles (Jun 8, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> O pry's jaw is not like cruise's





My point is he doesnt have a jaw compreable to either of them this is grade a delusonality


----------



## reptiles (Jun 8, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Yeah. Even I have been compared to gl actors. Everyone is. It doesn't mean anything.




Your face app morph mogged to hell and back that can be compared to tho. Cruise but i dont know if its possible life fuel if so ngl


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 8, 2022)

reptiles said:


> Because thom has a hell of a lot more projection in everg part of his face thats why its delusinal it would make more sense for some 1 like @Xangsane to try and claim his face you just dont have the traits being objective here your eyes are lnt as sharp as cruises ajd its like cruise is forward grown in every dimension possible im shocked the guy is even human tbqh.


You should use grammarly btw. It is very useful. For a moment, I thought you were referring to thom strijd.

Your posts are detailed but kinda difficult to understand as you don't punctuate your sentences.


----------



## reptiles (Jun 8, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> You should use grammarly btw. It is very useful. For a moment, I thought you were referring to thom strijd.




Im on my phone man


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 8, 2022)

reptiles said:


> Your face app morph mogged to hell and back that can be compared to tho. Cruise but i dont know if its possible life fuel if so ngl


Like I said. It doesn't mean anything. People often say things IRL to be kind. Obviously, I look nothing like Cruise. 

And nah that morph is unrealistic. I will never look like that.


----------



## reptiles (Jun 8, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Like I said. It doesn't mean anything. People often say things IRL to be kind. Obviously, I look nothing like Cruise.
> 
> And nah that morph is unrealistic. I will never look like that.




Yeah man that morph is insanr if you looked like that your claims would make sense his makes no sense tbqh.


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 8, 2022)

reptiles said:


> Your face app morph mogged to hell and back that can be compared to tho. Cruise but i dont know if its possible life fuel if so ngl


But yeah. I basically gave myself good bones in that morph. Being boneless is my no 1 failo.


----------



## reptiles (Jun 8, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> But yeah. I basically gave myself good bones in that morph. Being boneless is my no 1 failo.







This is a thom ctuose profile tbqh imagine you looked like that fuck


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 8, 2022)

reptiles said:


> Yeah man that morph is insanr if you looked like that your claims would make sense his makes no sense tbqh.


I guess 2000 does not understand people are saying nice things to him just for the sake of being kind. Very few people are gonna be 100% honest about your looks to your face.

Also, btw are you talking about that morph of my side? Insane is a bit of an exaggeration but yeah it is def an improvement over the original. Illustrates my main weaknesses tbh. Nose has hump and chin is short. Zygos and jaw lack definition. There were other flaws I didn't fix like my hairline and I guess my flat head. But IDK.


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 8, 2022)

reptiles said:


> View attachment 1723185
> 
> 
> This is a thom ctuose profile tbqh imagine you looked like that fuck


You doxxed me wtf


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 8, 2022)

reptiles said:


> View attachment 1723185
> 
> 
> This is a thom ctuose profile tbqh imagine you looked like that fuck


Remove that pic bruh


----------



## reptiles (Jun 8, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> You doxxed me wtf




Bro this isbt your original nor your frontal


----------



## reptiles (Jun 8, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> I guess 2000 does not understand people are saying nice things to him just for the sake of being kind. Very few people are gonna be 100% honest about your looks to your face.
> 
> Also, btw are you talking about that morph of my side? Insane is a bit of an exaggeration but yeah it is def an improvement over the original. Illustrates my main weaknesses tbh. Nose has hump and chin is short. Zygos and jaw lack definition. There were other flaws I didn't fix like my hairline and I guess my flat head. But IDK.




It is a very good profile just about every good trait


----------



## tyronelite (Jun 8, 2022)

Lifefuel 

I have similar cheekbones to O’Pry


----------



## Max Frauder (Jun 8, 2022)

It's a tightrope. You have to be careful leanmaxxing if you're a recessed subhuman who lost his jawbone in a car wreck as you can easily start to resemble late stage AIDS, an Auschwitz tenant, or in stage IV on chemo .

Some of us are better off not slaying ourselves bulking & shredding but remaining a chubby-cheeked incel. Then we're back to square 1; rope or cope.


----------



## heighmaxxerxd (Jun 8, 2022)

LightSkinNoob said:


> I had a more masculine jaw at 5 then I do now 🤣🤣


same


----------



## eren1 (Jun 14, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Hernan Drago
> 
> Chris Carmack
> 
> ...


dnr
zario bolanos
chico
delon


----------

